# Rihanna trennt sich nach Affäre von Matt Kemp



## Mandalorianer (14 Dez. 2010)

*Rihanna trennt sich nach Affäre von Matt Kemp​*

Glück im Job, Pech in der Liebe. Nach noch nicht einmal einem Jahr ist angeblich alles schon wieder aus. Rihanna soll ihre Beziehung mit Matt Kemp beendet haben, weil er fremdgegangen sei. Angeblich ist auch sie untreu gewesen.

Baseballer Matt wird in seiner spielfreien Zeit ständig beim Feiern gesehen, Rihanna befindet sich auf weltweiter Promotion-Tour für ihr neues Album „Loud“. Langsam, aber sicher drifteten die Zwei auseinander… 

Vor einiger Zeit wurde Matt mit zwei Frauen gesichtet, die ihn nach Hause begleiteten. Angeblich haben ihn Augenzeugen auch schon letzten Monat nach einem Club-Besuch mit einer Unbekannten gesichtet.

Rihanna hinterließ jetzt auf Twitter folgende emotionale Nachricht, die als Bestätigung für Matts Fremdgeherei gedeutet werden kann: *„Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!! Du hast Mist gebaut!!!!! Ich weiß es!!!!*

Die Sängerin soll indessen wieder Rapper Drake daten. Schon nach ihrem Liebes-Aus mit Chris Brown sollen die Beiden eine Affäre gehabt haben.

*JaJa 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (14 Dez. 2010)

ein Hin und Her


----------



## Punisher (14 Dez. 2010)

Rihanna ist sicher auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit


----------



## paratox (14 Dez. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Rihanna ist sicher auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit



Warum auch kann ja fast jeden haben


----------



## steven91 (14 Dez. 2010)

ach nee warum mal nie mich


----------

